# Bitstream from PS3 slim



## tumblehome (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi All! First posting. I just purchased a new Playstation 3. I have hooked the PS3 output HDMI into a Pioneer SC-05 then output HDMI from the receiver to the TV. If I choose bitstream from the PS menu there is no audio to be heard. It seems you must use the PS3 codec to get HD sound. The receiver display shows PCM. I would like to let my receiver to the decoding. Do I need to pass the video via HDMI direct to the TV and use an optical output from the PS3 into the receiver? Does it even matter. There seems to be differences about PCM vs bitstream quality. Thanks.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

PS3 will not pass bitstream through HDMI so you have to let the PS3 do the decoding and then pass it as PCM to the receiver. You can't get HD sound through optical only HDMI, therefore you are forced to use the PS3 decoders. The only quality difference (if it was an option) would come down to who has the better decoders...the PS3 or your receiver.


----------



## tumblehome (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for that quick response. I guess I will never know although the audio sounds great. There may be a psychological factor in that I don't see HD light up on the receiver display. Oh well.


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

I found this out the hard way with my Denon 2808Ci as well. No DTS HD light will show up from the PS3. Has to be Linear PCM or something.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The PS3 Slim can do bitstream via HDMI so here a couple of steps to get you going:

1) Go to Video Settings the scroll down to BD/DVD Audio Output Format(HDMI) and choose bitstream.

2)Now go to Sound Settings>Audio Output Settings>HDMI>Manual>then choose the following codecs that you wish to use.


----------



## tumblehome (Feb 18, 2010)

You are absolutely right!! DTS-HD lit up on the SC-05 display. However, it reverts back to the automatic settings when a new disc is played, showing once again, PCM. To tell you the truth, after playing the same passage of 'Pan's Labyrinth' back to back several times, I discovered that the PCM sound was brighter, not necessarily better, but a different quality, the highs were definitely crisper. Could it be that the PS3's decoding is better then the SC-05 or is PCM always going to be different then bitstream?


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

Ares said:


> The PS3 Slim can do bitstream via HDMI so here a couple of steps to get you going:
> 
> 1) Go to Video Settings the scroll down to BD/DVD Audio Output Format(HDMI) and choose bitstream.
> 
> 2)Now go to Sound Settings>Audio Output Settings>HDMI>Manual>then choose the following codecs that you wish to use.


Wow, Sony actually put a feature into the slim that the Phat doesn't have. that's the great thing about this forum, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## tumblehome (Feb 18, 2010)

*3 pairs or ears*

I had 2 friends over, we listened the same passages from a few blu-ray movies in both bitstream and L PCM, and there was no consensus reached, they both sounded good. A happy ending.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: 3 pairs or ears*



tumblehome said:


> I had 2 friends over, we listened the same passages from a few blu-ray movies in both bitstream and L PCM, and there was no consensus reached, they both sounded good. A happy ending.


From the reading and discussion Ive seen/taken part in, Ive generally noticed people reporting little or no difference, or bitstream being better. Of course, difference receivers will probably make bitstream quite different among the ranges, but there certainly seems to be no definitive result preference I have seen yet.


----------

